# Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???



## chubmaster (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir Wathosen zum Spinnfischen für den Fluß anzuschaffen.
Was denkt ihr ist besser? Nylon, Neopren oder evtl. gibts auch noch ein anderes Material??? Vorteile/Nachteile? Kostentechnisch im Rahmen halten sollte sich das ganze auch halbwegs. Bitte schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen rein ;-)

Danke
Chubmaster


----------



## just_a_placebo (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Es gibt seit ner Weile auch atmungsaktive Wathosen. Kostentechnisch fallen die wohl aber aus dem Rahmen... ;-(


----------



## Albrecht (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Wieviel willst du denn investieren?


----------



## chubmaster (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@placebo
Was würdest du nehmen wenn du die Wahl zwischen Neopren und Nylon hättest und warum?


----------



## chubmaster (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@Albrecht

Ja gute Frage, die Standard-Hosen bekommt man ja so um die 70 EUR.
Das wär preislich natürlich OK. Taugen die was?
-> Ganz wichtig aber zunächst: Was sind die Vorteile/Nachteile des jeweiligen Materials, zB: Nylon lässt den Körper zu schnell auskühlen im Wasser o.ä... (Weiss nicht ob das stimmt, nur so als Bsp)


----------



## ossis angelladen (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

da du speziell nach einer wathose gefragt hast, nehme ich an, daß du teilweise auch ins wasser willst.
wegen der isolierenden eigenschaft, gekoppelt mit elastizität, würde ich dir zu einer neoprenewathose raten. desweiteren sind reparaturen daran einfacher als bei pvc oder athmungsaktiven. 
sicherlich könntest du funktionsunterwäsche unter athmungsakt./pvc anziehen, dies würde diese varianten jedoch erheblich verteuern.
da die körperfeuchtigkeit nicht entweichen kann, solltest du wäsche zum wechseln mitnehmen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Hey chubmaster,
hab leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Wathosen, aber ich wollte mir auch eine kaufen und hab mich schon bissl umgehört. Da ne atmungsaktive ja aus Kostengründen ausscheidet würde ich auch zu einer Neopren greifen.

Was ich so gelesen habe sollten es schon 4mm in der Dicke sein.
Liege ich da richtig (ihr anderen) ???

Hält wohl noch angenehm warm, aber im Sommer schwitzt du auch entsprechend. Deshalb wäre mir ja auch eine atmungsaktive lieber, aber ich gebe dafür keine 300,- und mehr Euro aus... Man sollte ja, wenn auch nicht grad die billigste nehmen und Schuhe sind auch nicht verkehrt. 

PVC ist dieses "Gummi"-zeug? Ich glaube, darin würde ich mich nicht wohlfühlen...

Such mal im Forum nach "Wathose" und "Neopren"...
...findest bestimmt ein paar Erfahrungsberichte, die dir helfen eine Hose mit nem guten Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis zu finden. Dann lieber doch paar € mehr ausgeben, falls nötig.


----------



## chubmaster (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@Ossi

Genau, die Wathosen dienen zum reinstehen i.d. Fluß. 
(Spinn-)Fischt sich natürlich ganz anders als vom Ufer. 
Danke für deine Materialberichte. Sowas wollte ich hören.

@all
Bitte weiterhin Erfahrungsberichte posten wenn möglich ;-)
Evtl. auch mit konkreten Marken/Typen die ihr gekauft habt. Kostentechnisch wäre es nicht schlecht wenn es unter EUR 100 bleibt (aber nicht zwingend wenn >100 deutliche Vorteile bringt). EUR 300 fällt aus. Student ;-)


----------



## chubmaster (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@placebo

Ja, Neopren scheint derzeit vorne zu liegen. Vielleicht schau ich mal nach einer mit nicht ganz so starkem Material. evtl. 3mm??? Nicht zu warm im Sommer aber im Herbst kann man auch noch im Bach stehn? Kann man das so sehen?

Wenn du magst kannst du gern mal Links reinstellen von Hosen für die du dich interessiert hast...


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

hallo,
es kommt auf die nutzung an und die jahreszeiten.
aus der taucherei kann ich dir dazu folgendes sagen. der körper kühlt im wasser 20 mal schneller aus als an der luft. deshalb hast du in 4 grad kaltem wasser auch nicht lange zu leben (maximal drei bis fünf minuten).
beim tauchen verwendet man als isolation neopren, je dicker je besser. schränkt natürlich auch die bewegungsfreiheit ein.
bei einer watthose fällt das aber nicht so sehr ins gewicht, weil der oberkörper ja nicht mit engsitzendem neopren eingepackt ist.
dann kommt es darauf an, wie weit du damit ins wasser gehst. sowohl pvc als auch neopren wird mit zunehmendem wasserdruck komprimiert. das kann dannn schon bei einem meter ganz schön krampfen um die waden und füsse. je dünner das material zusammengedrückt wird je schneller wird es kalt.
das mit der körperfeuchtigkeit umgeht man, indem du am besten sportfunktionsunterwäsche anziehst. sie leitet die feuchtigkeit von der haut weg und je trockener die haut je wärmer.
willst du also weit ins wasser würde ich dir neopren empfehlen, weil das material bedingt dehnbar ist. während das pvc sich in falten legt und gnadenlos drücken kann.
jetzt zur jahreszeit. angelst du nur im sommer in 20 grad warmen wasser und gerade mal einen halben meter tief im wasser muss es nicht neopren sein, da ist man je nach außentemperstur um die abkühlung von unten froh. je tiefer im wasser und im frühlung und herbst geht es ohne neopren meiner meinung nach nicht. denke auch an deine blase und was davor hängt. deine frau wird es dir danken vor allem im alter wenn die prostata in takt bleibt.
natürlich wie immer der blöde kluge rat. kauf dir zwei, für jede situation das richtige.
reparieren kann man beides recht einfach. für die neoprenteile gibt es speziellen kleber, für pvc eignet sich jedes fahrradpflickzeug oder dergl.
noch ein tipp: schaut mal bei der taucherei unter trockenanzüge. hier gibt es im prinzip ganze anzüge. kauft man hier einen alten aber dichten anzug schneidet man das oberteil ab macht hosenträger dran und fertig ist die watthose. in der trockentaucherei gibt es ebenfalls anzüge aus trilaminat oder neopren. eine neue watthose ist nichts anderes.
zum schwitzen in einer neopren watthose im sommer. wer hindert euch daran ab und zu was kaltes wasser in die hose laufen zu lassen. der hose macht das nichts.
und wem es zu kalt wird der kann ja warmes dazulaufen lassen )))

gruß
neptun


----------



## chubmaster (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@Neptun
Schöner Beitrag. Echt super. Auch den gesundheitlichen Aspekt finde ich interessant. Gute Idee.
Was denkst du bzgl. den EUR 60-80 Neopren-Hosen vom Angelshop? Taugen die was oder halten die nur 1 Saison?

@all
Vorteile von PVC/Nylon (ausser evtl. nicht ganz so warm im Sommer) scheint keine zu geben, oder?


----------



## captain-sparrow (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

hallo chubmaster,
leider kenne ich die verarbeitung der von dir angesprochenen hosen nicht. persönlich benötige ich noch keine watthose.
aber wenn dann würde ich nur neopren nehmen mit mindestens 3 mm neopren. neben den von mir angesprochenen blasen usw. schwierigkeiten, denke auch an deine gelenke. zuviel kälte auf dauer über jahre hinweg verursacht rheuma und ähnliche beschwerden in den gelenken.
außerdem ist man für alles gerüstet. in einem heißen sommer würde ich nur mit badehose in die hose klettern. unterschätze auch im sommer das wasser nicht. egal wie warm das wasser auch ist. es ist immer ein unterschied zur körpertemperatur. es sei denn du stehst im 36 grad warmem wasser. aber dann brauchst du bestimmt keine watthose.
also im besten fall hat das wasser 22-24 grad und dann sind das immer noch 12 grad unterschied zum körper. also wird dein körper versuchen das wasser solange anzuwärmen bis es 36 grad hat. entsprechend wird der stoffwechsel hochgefahren. aber das führt jetzt vielleicht zu weit.
jedenfalls ist es für deinen körper das schonendste wenn ein gewisser wärmeschutz da ist. auch im heißen sommer. ggrf. zwischendurch abkühlen. besser als irgendwann unterkühlt zu sein. merkt man im sommer meistens zu spät und wundert sich warum man krank ist.
mein votum. 
neopren mindestens 3mm und nichts anderes.
gruß
neptun


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Hallo Neptun!!

Also ich würd Dir auch zu ner Neopren raten... Vorteile sind ja schon alle(fast medizinisch#6 ) gesagt worden. Was Deine Preislage angeht, so kann ich Dir nur wärmstens ne BEHR Wathose empfehlen. So eine hab ich auch in 5mm zum Watfischen in der Ostsee. Ich habe diese Hose jetzt ca. 5Jahre bei ca. 30 Einsätzen im Jahr und das Ding will einfach nicht undicht werden!!!   Hab ich damals 180DM für bezahlt wenn mich meine "hildesheimer" nicht täuscht...
Als mein PERSÖNLICHES und abschliessendes Fazit kann ich nur sagen, das Du für 80-100Euronen AUF JEDEN FALL ne vernünftige Neopren finden wirst, die Dir ne menge Spass bereitet und länger wie eine Saison halten wird...


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Hab noch keine konkrete ins Auge gefasst, da mich die Sache mit der atmungsaktiven noch nicht richtig loslassen will. :g Das Bafögamt streikt bei mir bestimmt auch, wenn ich die nach nem Zuschuss für ne Wathose frage... *gg 

Hier wurden ja schon viele gute Tips gegeben (!) also mal schauen wo man was entsprechendes findet.

Da fällt mir ein, ich habe auch schon in einigen Beiträgen gelesen, dass auch vermeintlich bessere (teurere  ) Wathosen ziemliche Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit haben können. Vielleicht also als Tip, lieber dort kaufen, wo du auch ne Garantie/Gewährleistung drauf bekommst. Vorallem im Schritt sollen einige immer wieder Probleme bereiten. Kann dir aber leider kein spezielles Modell nennen, da mir die selbst schon nicht mehr einfallen... |kopfkrat

Bei den Küstenspinnern  und Fliegenfängern (ähm -fischern) im Forum wirst du bestimmt auch fündig über entsprechende Modelle. :m

cu, flo


----------



## schomi (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

hallo, 
schau dich mal bei baleno um; auf deren Internetseite bekommt man infos über
verschiedene Materialien und wo man die Hosen kaufen kann.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## AKor74 (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

Moin, ich habe bisher nur eine PVC-Büx von Spro benutzt, 40€ und im Sommer wie auch im Winter mit dem Teil in der Ostsee gestanden, wichtig sind die Klamotten darunter. Ich Winter mit Unterhosen und Ski-Hose ist das stundenlange Waten kein Problem, wichtig sind Wechselklamotten, weil die Hose randvoll geschwitzt ist. Im Sommer ziehe ich nur eine atmungsaktive Jogginghose drunter, auch die ist dann gotter nass. Aller ding hing die Hose bei Nichtgebrauch immer an einem Haken in der Garage, jetzt ist an einer Seite der Träger soweit eingerisssen, das er fast abfällt.  Hängend ist also keine Empfehlung.


----------



## chubmaster (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathosen! Neopren vs. Nylon???*

@all
Danke für die Beiträge.

Diese Hosen find ich theoretisch ok, beide 4mm Neopren, unter EUR 100, Highback, Brusttasche für Kunstköder (Brusttasche evtl. bei der Spro etwas besser).

->Behr Neopren Wathose 2005 
http://tinyurl.com/c3mfg

->Spro 4mm Neopr. Waadpak:
http://tinyurl.com/a6p8j

Ich fahr heute zu einem 3Tage-Seminar :-( kann deshalb bis Mittwoch wahrscheinlich nichts mehr ins Forum schreiben. Kommendes Wochenende werd ich mir eine Hose zulegen. Vielleicht hat jemand noch Lust seine Meinung zu den o.g. Hosen zu äussern, oder weitere Produktvorschläge zu posten.

Ich freu mich schon drauf mit vernünftigem Material [anstatt Aquaschuhen ;-)] fischen zu gehen. 
Wir haben super Flußstrecken mit vielen relativ flachen Stellen. 
An dieser Stelle noch etwas Werbung für den Verein: www.fsv-neckarsulm.de


----------

